# Pregnant Shrimp Re-arraning herself



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a very pregnant green shrimp. I can see at least14 black spots in her tummy. She constantly holds her belly, and re-arranges all the little ones inside! Does anyone know why she is doing this? I think it so cute, but im hoping shes alright...is she in discomfort? Has anyone else experienced this little wonder?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

She fans them and picks through them to increase oxygen exchange over the eggs by removing detrius and any dead/dying eggs.

What kind of shrimp are they? It's pretty neat to see them do it


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

what kind of shrimp? oh man, i have no idea!  is there a website that has a bunch of different types to choose from? lol 

they are pretty clear still, but they are a light green colour. i have a bigger one and he (i think) is a darker green with some sort of pattern on his back...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

neato. i recently saw one of my fat cherries do that. that explains it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you are lucky you see her. when my shrimp are berried, they disappear until babies emerge.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i do consider myself lucky to watch such interesting behaviour. she gets right by the front of the glass too. i can count the babies! i actually have 2 preggers! one of them only has 7 inside her, the other has about 12. its funny when the one with only 7 re-arranges. you can see them all shifting around. very cool.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep. this one does that. The eggs are getting bigger too....will have to take another shot again soon.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*stands and stares in awe at the most beautiful shot of a shrimp ever taken*


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

wow...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Stunning shots as usual!!

Wait till your shrimp get big. I have a few monster females that are around a year old and about 1.5" long. They probably easily carry 100+ eggs at a time, and they're crazy dark red and their eggs are a really bright orange.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

amazing picture!!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks all  

can't wait for them to hatch and grow.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

hatch? do shrimp lay eggs then?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

from what I gather...
http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_reproduction.html

Newborn Shrimp: The actual hatching of the shrimp is extremely fast. The baby shrimp seems to pop out of the egg in under a second and latches onto the first thing it can find, typically a plant like moss. People that have observed the actual hatching say that the baby shrimp seem to fly out of the belly of the female. Some have even said that the female seems to assist the babies out by "kicking" them or giving them a nudge. It is very rare to observe the actual hatching of a shrimp. The females tend to hide and the hatching may even occur at night.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

i have finally figured out what kind of shrimp they are...they are Neocaridina heteropoda Green Shrimp. And they are compatiable with CRS! Those will be my next adventure into shrimping. Oh, and bee shrimp too.

heres an awesome link on shrimp... http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/dwarf_shrimp_pictures/


----------

